
Evolution of Autosuggest at BloomReach - madmax108
https://www.bloomreach.com/en/blog/2018/05/evolution-of-autosuggest-at-bloomreach.html
======
btown
As a former intern at BloomReach (many years ago), having watched from the
sidelines since then, it's great to see the company doing so well. The idea,
then and now, was that the tooling that enables huge retailers like Amazon to
automatically optimize user experience and SEO at the same time, by server-
side auto-generating things like related-product widgets [0], could be brought
to the entire universe of retailers. Some of the smartest colleagues I've ever
worked with put together massive data pipelines and highly-available, low-
latency systems to facilitate this, and the company's grown like a rocket ship
since then, branching into data analytics and CMS (and now autosuggest) to
provide a one-stop shop for any business looking to optimize their product
presentation. And culturally, the values of internal transparency and
meritocracy I learned there continue to inspire my own technical leadership
style. For anyone with the level of product diversity where these types of
systems start to make sense, I'd recommend them in a heartbeat.

[0]
[https://www.bloomreach.com/en/products/organic](https://www.bloomreach.com/en/products/organic)

------
BillyTheKid87
I looked at Bloomreach's customers page, but couldn't find anything like the
experience explained in this article. All of those autosuggests were pretty
janky with bad results.

~~~
findprem1
staples.com is one of the sites that has BR autosuggest.

Complete list can be found here (want to make sure that you filtered for the
product: Personalization):
[https://www.bloomreach.com/en/customers?products=personaliza...](https://www.bloomreach.com/en/customers?products=personalization&industry=all)

